# Onkyo Slated to Release TX-NR3009 and TX-NR5009 in December/ Anticipation Thread



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I meant to mention this last week, but I spoke to an Onkyo Dealer and then another friend who is a Salesmen at an Onkyo Dealer and both told me the same thing that these units will be released in December. With the HDMI Spec remaining 1.4, I would really have to be bowled over to consider changing to one of these AVR's.

From what I was told from both and read elsewhere, the terrible Tsunami which affected the North of Japan had a direct impact on the release and announcement of these AVR's.

It will be interesting to find out what the specs on these Models are going to be. I hope both will finally support 11.2 Playback like the Denon AVR-4311 does. Like the Denon, the Onkyo would need a 2 Channel Amplifier to achieve this as I would be utterly stunned if these AVR's had 11 Channels of Amplification. I have heard that they should offer support for Apple's AirPlay.

As it stands, the Onkyos will only support 9.2 Playback which means you can have either both Height and Width Channels of Audyssey DSX and a single pair of Surround Speakers or using Surround Back L/R along with Surround L/R and either Height or Width Channels of DSX.

Another thing that will be interesting to see is whether these Models also use the combination of the HQV VIda Processor and the Marvell Qdeo VP or if Onkyo will go with something like the Realta which is currently only offered in Denon's 5500 Dollar AVR-5308CI.

It would seem to be almost a given that both AVR's will be THX Ultra2 Plus Certified and will continue to use Onkyo's new Industrial Design that represents the first real change in around 5 Years. It really is amazing that my TX-NR3008 looks identical to my TX-SR875. Handy for those who wish to upgrade their AVR without having to explain it to their Wife or Significant Other...

So let this be the Anticipation/Speculation Thread. If anyone has any information, please chime in. And if you just wish to discuss what you would like to see on these Models, please do so.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo Will Release TX-NR3009 and TX-NR5009 in December*

Id be amazed to see 11 channels of amplification, as it is _now_ Onkyo is a rarity with 9 powered channels. Gotta love dual sub support and DSX (I know I love it) but 11 powered channels seems impractical and likely to be woefully underpowered in an AVR application, youre asking _alot_ of an AVR...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Onkyo Will Release TX-NR3009 and TX-NR5009 in December*

Hello,
As I said, I would be utterly stunned if they had 11 Channels of Amplification. Really, I am hoping that they finally allow 11.2 simultaneous playback with the addition of a 2 Channel Outboard Amplifier.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

*Re: Onkyo Will Release TX-NR3009 and TX-NR5009 in December*

Yeah guess I was agreeing with you


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

*Re: Onkyo Will Release TX-NR3009 and TX-NR5009 in December*

Hello,
For sure. It is such a lengthy Post that I just wanted to make sure that I made it clear that I really do not expect it to be 11 Channel, rather would be shocked. I just want them to support 11.2 even though I have been using 5.2 and 5.1 for many years. I am most tempted by DSX. It is the first post 5.1 Technology that really has my interest.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

If nothing else, it may help to push other manufacturers up to the 9.2 bar, because there really aren't many without getting into the high end of price, and even then there really aren't many options.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
The 3000 and 5000 Series are really in a category of 2 when it comes to THX Ultra2 AVR's that cost well under 3000 Dollars. In truth, Denon has kept the THX Ultra2 AVR-5308CI in the Lineup for 4 years or so and have finally gotten around to announcing an Upgrade for Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and 3D Passthrough for the 5308 and the SSP based off it. Otherwise, these would both be profoundly out of date. As XT32 amazingly requires no more Processing Power from the DSP Chips in an AVR/SSP over MultEQ XT while somehow offering 32 times the Filtering Power, this means that Denon has not had to change any real Hardware aside from swapping out HDMI Boards for HDMI 1.4. Very cost effective Upgrade for Denon.

Otherwise, Yamaha has gone downmarket on the $1600 Dollar A3000 compared to the Z11 as has Marantz offering now the $1500 Dollar SR7005 and SSP AV7005. 

The era of the 50+ Pound AVR that costs 4-5 thousand Dollars seems over. This is what makes Onkyo's 55 Pound THX Ultra2 Plus 3000 and 5000 Series that has been continually updated that much more impressive.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I currently own a 5007, and love it. When the 5008 did not get 11 channels I felt no reason to upgrade. I have said for almost 2 years, if the 5009 goes 11 I will upgrade. I have already bought the speakers just waiting. Now I guess I will have to wonder if I will need another amp. If I have a XPA-3 for the front 3 channels and the 5009 goes 11 with an amp need for the last two will I still need an amp? To answer my own question, I think I will because of the internals of the AVR, so that means a XPA-2 in my future!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
It would be utterly shocking if Onkyo had 11 Channels of internal amplification while still retaining THX Ultra Certification. I do not know of any Outboard 11 Channel Amplifiers that are not something like Niles where it is Designed for Whole House Distribution and not for a single room. Moreover, these Amplifiers tend to have low power, but even more than 11 Channels. As is, the 3008 and 5008 are quite deep in dimensions and both weigh close to 60 Pounds. Same chassis as your 5007 of course and of the 3007.

The 3009 and 5009 do remain a wild card as no Dimensions have been announced. Just from looking at the announced 1009 being THX Select and every AVR from the 609 onward being THX Select, it would seem to be a safe assumption that the 3009 and certainly the 5009 will retain THX Ultra2 Plus Certification. As the HDMI Spec will remain 1.4, I really think the big things are going to be the new Industrial Design, probable support for Apple's Airplay, and I am really hoping for 11.2 simultaneously like the Denon AVR-4311. 

Granted few are going to be running a 11.2 HT, but it is sure nice to have the option. I am most intrigued with Audyssey DSX and really might add it in the next few weeks or month for both Height and Width on my 3008.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

I like the current offerings from Onkyo, and the current Integra models as well. In a brief comparison search yesterday, they seem to be ahead of Denon and Marantz for price/performance/features. I looked at Yamaha too, but I'm not at all familiar with their lineups and spent a while trying to figure out what hierarchy the RXA, RXV, and HTR lines fall into. Haven't got around to looking at the Pioneer Elite stuff, which is the only other line I could think of that would be comparable in this range, but then again I haven't been receiver shopping for 10 years.

Actually I started out looking at seperates, but from what I have been reading it seems that the gap in quality between a good receiver and a decent pre/pro is negligible these days.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Owen Bartley said:


> I like the current offerings from Onkyo, and the current Integra models as well. In a brief comparison search yesterday, they seem to be ahead of Denon and Marantz for price/performance/features. I looked at Yamaha too, but I'm not at all familiar with their lineups and spent a while trying to figure out what hierarchy the RXA, RXV, and HTR lines fall into. Haven't got around to looking at the Pioneer Elite stuff, which is the only other line I could think of that would be comparable in this range, but then again I haven't been receiver shopping for 10 years.
> 
> Actually I started out looking at seperates, but from what I have been reading it seems that the gap in quality between a good receiver and a decent pre/pro is negligible these days.


Hello,
RXA is Yamaha's new Aventage Line which has gotten some stellar Reviews. Especially the Flagship A3000. However even the most expensive Aventage AVR retails for under 2000 Dollars.
The RXV is Yamaha's traditional upper tier offerings and still currently shows the Z11 which costs almost 3 times the amount of the Aventage A3000. The HTR Series are AVR's based off traditionally the RXV Series and is sold at Discount Merchants. The HTR's usually offer an identical Amplifier Section and Chassis as the RXV on which it is based. Usually the HTR has 1 or 2 fewer HDMI Inputs, perhaps no RS-232, and other things of the sort.

Pioneer Elite sadly seems to be going downmarket just after really seeming to get a handle of the B&O ICE Modules that have been offered in the Elite SC Series for several Model Cycles. The SC-37 really is an outstanding AVR and offers quite impressive Bench Tested Power into 5/7 Channels.

Onkyo's 3000 and 5000 Series again seems to be in a category of only themselves in respect to offering THX Ultra2 Plus and by also keeping up with the latest Technology. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

What do you think the chance of a outlet on the back or 12V out for amp control other than zones? Also what do you think about wireless?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

1hagop said:


> What do you think the chance of a outlet on the back or 12V out for amp control other than zones? Also what do you think about wireless?


Hello,
12 Volt Triggers throughout would be a really smart addition as the HDMI Spec is not changing. However, there is also the balancing act between Onkyo and Integra. Integra is far more catered towards Custom Installation Businesses where Triggers and support for 4 Zones are already present. As for support for Wireless Speakers, that would be an interesting option. In addition, there have been advancements in the Technology. However, I would guess at best it would be similar to a Docking Option.

As there has yet to be any concrete specs announced, I am just speculating on this. It really will be most interesting to read the final specs for these AVR's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> 12 Volt Triggers throughout would be a really smart addition as the HDMI Spec is not changing. However, there is also the balancing act between Onkyo and Integra. Integra is far more catered towards Custom Installation Businesses where Triggers and support for 4 Zones are already present. As for support for Wireless Speakers, that would be an interesting option. In addition, there have been advancements in the Technology. However, I would guess at best it would be similar to a Docking Option.
> 
> As there has yet to be any concrete specs announced, I am just speculating on this. It really will be most interesting to read the final specs for these AVR's.
> ...


Thanks! I am sorry I was not to clear about the wireless. I meant wireless network! I am not a believer in wireless speakers just yet! I will need to check out Integra, not to familiar with them. Who sells Integra? accessories4less for Onkyo but what site for Integra. THANKS!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Gotcha. Even the 3008 and 5008 offers Wireless Streaming of Music from WP7 PC's with Homegroup. Even my new HTC EVO 3D shows up as a Media Server and I can wirelessly Stream all Music Files on my 3D thanks to it being DLNA 1.5.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> Gotcha. Even the 3008 and 5008 offers Wireless Streaming of Music from WP7 PC's with Homegroup. Even my new HTC EVO 3D shows up as a Media Server and I can wirelessly Stream all Music Files on my 3D thanks to it being DLNA 1.5.
> Cheers,
> JJ


WOW, I guess there was a reason to upgrade from the 5007. Have not followed all the 5008 upgrades, was only looking for 11 channel support! Oh well, still going to wait for the 5009!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

1hagop said:


> WOW, I guess there was a reason to upgrade from the 5007. Have not followed all the 5008 upgrades, was only looking for 11 channel support! Oh well, still going to wait for the 5009!!!


Hello,
I am pretty sure your 5007 offers the same Wireless Functionality. Homegroup worked first on my 3007 and I did not have my 3007 when I got my EVO 3D, but would assume that it would show up as a Media Server just like my PC's.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Jungle Jack said:


> Hello,
> I am pretty sure your 5007 offers the same Wireless Functionality. Homegroup worked first on my 3007 and I did not have my 3007 when I got my EVO 3D, but would assume that it would show up as a Media Server just like my PC's.
> Cheers,
> JJ


To get internet on my 5007 I need to have the cat 5 cable hooked up (no wireless card in the 5007). So the AVR is not wireless (99% positive, now I am doubting myself). Now I do get all of my network to show up when the 5007 is plugged in to the cat 5.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Just like in the 3008/5008 and so far all of the TX-NRx09 AVR's announced, an Ethernet Connection or Cat5 is required to be able to do Wireless Streaming from PC's and other DLNA Compliant Devices.

It would be an excellent idea if the 3009/5009 offered WiFi as it would be the kind of Feature that would make it stand out from virtually every Networked AVR/SSP that I am aware of that does require a hardwired connection for connectivity. Again with the HDMI Spec staying at 1.4, a new Industrial Design is not enough to get many to ditch their current AVR's. I am most interested to see what these AVR's offer to make them stand out. 

As the 809 and 1009 support 4k Resolutions, it would seem to be a sure thing that it would continue to be offered. Problem is no TV's offer this Resolution.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

I was wondering through the Onkyo site and found this:
http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=UWF-1&class=Accessory&p=i

Hmmm......


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

1hagop said:


> I was wondering through the Onkyo site and found this:
> http://www.us.onkyo.com/model.cfm?m=UWF-1&class=Accessory&p=i
> 
> Hmmm......


That is pretty interesting. This is strange tho..."The UWF-1 is compatible only with Onkyo 2011 Network Receivers." The 3007 supports usb streaming of several different formats but doesnt support this???


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Nice find. I have not had a chance to play with any of the x09 Series and sadly that is only compatible with the x09 Series. It does give further credence to the theory that the chances of the 3009 and 5009 well might offer WiFi. Again with it staying at 1.4, there really needs to be some special Features to make it worth 3008 and older Owners to upgrade as well.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here are what look to be the first Details on the 5009:http://www.avland.co.uk/aasp/onkyo/1120/txnr5009/txnr5009.asp
And the 3009:http://www.avland.co.uk/aasp/onkyo/1120/txnr3009/txnr3009.asp
Sadly, it appears the Wireless Dongle is not included on these AVR's as well. Really a pity if true.

They are tentative and such that there have been no Official Press Releases from Onkyo, I would be flabbergasted if they were available in late August as 99 times out of 100, the Official Press Release usually comes about 2-3 Months before the AVR is actually released. All the same, it is the first pictures I have seen of either Model.

If true, I am really surprised Onkyo is sticking with the Reon Processor in tandem with the Marvell Qdeo Processor as opposed to the newer HQV Vida VP. It would seem the Reon still offers something special. I have always thought it to be a fantastic VP Solution.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

VERY NICE FIND!!! Thanks for sharing
so reading the tentative stuff, no wifi because it says compatible with the dongle and still 9 channels but the specs say DTS Neo X and Audessey DSX which can do 11 channels. Maybe an off board 2 channel amp like the Denon??.
Why do they rate at 6 ohms? 220wpc ONE channel driven?
I am shaking!!!!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

1hagop said:


> VERY NICE FIND!!! Thanks for sharing
> so reading the tentative stuff, no wifi because it says compatible with the dongle and still 9 channels but the specs say DTS Neo X and Audessey DSX which can do 11 channels. Maybe an off board 2 channel amp like the Denon??.
> Why do they rate at 6 ohms? 220wpc ONE channel driven?
> I am shaking!!!!


Hello,
The Specs from UK Websites and AV Publications are almost universally rated at 6 Ohms as opposed to 8 Ohms in the US. I believe this has to do with FTC Ratings. so the specs for US 3009's and 5009's will be close to what the 3008 and 5008 are rated here. In the UK, the 5008 is rated for over 200 Watts into 6 Ohms as well.

Indeed, it would appear that finally Onkyo will finally support 11.2 simultaneously. The one thing even the biggest Onkyo detractor could not say is that they are behind on Features and with the Denon 4311 already offering 11.2, it stands to reason that Onkyo will offer it in the 3009 and 5009. And again, there needs to be reasons for folks to upgrade to these when the HDMI Spec is not changing.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

Thanks for the info did not know the UK does the 6 ohm thing. Now I understand. You are right about Onkyo being 1 step behind. I get teased by some people who say I should just go Denon and stop waiting. I would but I already have the Ipod dock and everything else to fit the Onkyo. If I switch up brands then I have to start all over again!!! Of course the people who tease me have 8 year old AVR's with no HDMI switching and some do not even have HDMI!!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

> 220wpc 9.2 A/V Receiver


Impressive.



> Zone 2/3 trigger output


New models _still_ lack a zone 1 trigger. Please someone help me understand, is this some kind of conspiracy???? :blink:



> Napster, last.fm, Spotify and vTuner compatibility


Pandora was omitted, really? I mainline Pandora pretty much daily at this point...


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

TypeA said:


> Impressive.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello,
Do bear in mind this is both the UK Model and preliminary specs. I am not positive if Pandora is available in the UK due to Copyright Clearances. They well might be, but I am not positive. As for the Main Zone Triggers, this is a Feature they omit to help differentiate Integra and help to justify the added cost and the fact they are really hard to find discounted. I actually have spoken with an Integra Dealer who offered me a great deal on a 80.2 a few weeks ago when my TX-NR3008 was In Transit as I was mighty tempted to sell it as I never use the amplification in an AVR.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

> As for the Main Zone Triggers, this is a Feature they omit to help differentiate Integra and help to justify the added cost and the fact they are really hard to find discounted.


I find it ironic that even lowly $400 entry-level receivers have 12v triggers (some even programmable) and yet Onkyo omits them in even their flagship lines, go figure eh?


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

TypeA said:


> I find it ironic that even lowly $400 entry-level receivers have 12v triggers (some even programmable) and yet Onkyo omits them in even their flagship lines, go figure eh?


I completely agree with you. I had to buy a wall wart, plug it into an x-10 module, set up an IR to x-10 converter to get my XPA-3 to come on!!! I already have the zone 2 and 3 for other rooms. You should see the macro I have on the harmony one to get the TV on! 

Not only the 12V but also an outlet!!!! And Just like Jungle Jack said, Integra will do it, but I do not have space for 11 channels of exterior amps! I am pretty much maxed out on what I can have. I do have in the works a plan, but I need to wire in two more 20A circuits first.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As for AC Outlets, this is done often to ensure the best Performance out of the AVR as folks plugging in Components that consume high amounts of power can really have a negative effect on that and has the potential of causing other problems. You never see AC Outlets on Outboard Power Amplifiers as well.

I am in agreement about the 12V Main Zone, but again when a Company is selling pretty much the identical component for hundreds more, they need to come up with reasons why it is worth it. It is one area where Denon's in the US have an advantage as the CI is available to many.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## JackB (Jul 24, 2011)

Jungle Jack, Would you please e-mail me the Integra Dealer that offer you a good price. Thanks


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I need to find the Email that contained the Store and the Woman's Phone Number. As I have over 1000 Emails from Notifications from this Forum, it is going to take me a while. I had it on my old Phone, but switched to the HTC EVO 3D and somehow lost Cathy's Information. I will do my best to find it.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Given just how many Stores are Sold Out of 3008 and 5008 Models, perhaps breaking from past tradition, the 3009 and 5009 will be available in late September. 

It still seems odd there has yet to be a PR Release for these, the SSP's and the Integra DTR-70.3 and 80.3.
Nothing would make me happier than to be wrong about December being when widespread availability will be had. However, the Dealer and Salesmen I spoke to from 2 different Stores spanning thousands of miles apart gave the same Month. December.

All I know is if AV Land's preliminary specs are correct (there have been many times they have been not), there is not a great deal of reason for a 3008 or 5008 Owner to upgrade. Still HDMI spec, Audyssey MultEQ XT32 and SubEQ, etc. 

Beyond the new Industrial Design, the compatibility for use with Onkyo's Android App, and DTS NeoX, and 4000K Resolution Support, there is scant reason for the change for those with 3008 and 5008's.
Cheers,
AD


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Would they really omit XT32 on the comming 3009? I'm at the verge of getting a 3008 for a great price before it's sold out...to replace an old pioneer ax2.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I read that same rumor yesterday as someone from another Forum got a Catalog that said the 3009 only had XT. I would be shocked if that is the case as the Denon AVR-4311 offers it as well and shares an almost identical MSRP.

I cannot believe we are well into August without any definitive specs on these Models. If it is true, I would way rather have the 3008 over the 3009. I again would be amazed if this was the case.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## beyond 1000 (Aug 28, 2008)

I own an Onkyo 906 and it has a formidable amplifier. Having said that I now run it as a pre/pro using only it's surround back amps to run the surround back speakers. I decided to buy and Outlaw 7500 5 channel monster and I opened the thing up to see inside for myself. The Onkyo's "massive toroidal transformer" is just a transistor radio compared to the Outlaw's huge twin 1.6 kva toroids, it's enormous heat sinks, and it's 150,000 mf of total capacitance. My amp cost me $1600 plus shipping. 

Flagship AVRs are really a huge waste of money and doing this over again I would buy nothing more than a 709. If you want seven channels out of a power amp then, in my case, the model 7700 would have been a buy. There is no comparison between the power of an AVR and an actual power amp, not just only in power but in sonic detail, speed, accuracy...effective damping factor etc. 

There is simply no lasting value in expensive (flagship-type) AVR power vs a bona-fide power amp. If Cinenova or Outlaw are too expensive....Emotivas are super as well. 

I do hope Onkyo has addressed it's quality control issues as many 906 owners, including myself, suffered from burnt out HDMI boards. I have my bluray going straight to the TV and running the Onkyo as 7.1 analogue to my player in order to get lossless audio. 

Onkyo refuses to address the problem with many of the owners with this issue and unfortunately has alienated me from a future buy.

Oh well. :dontknow:


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

beyond 1000 said:


> There is no comparison between the power of an AVR and an actual power amp, not just only in power but in sonic detail, speed, accuracy...effective damping factor etc....Flagship AVRs are really a huge waste of money and doing this over again I would buy nothing more than a 709


Agreed. A recent lightning-strike took out my Onkyo. After tearfully putting it in its cardboard coffin it was shipped to New York on friday, it will likely be gone for a month or more. Its nice to be on the prowl for a temporary replacement and yet be able to completely disregard rated power, connectivity is all Im really looking at. Though, ironically, connectivity and power seem to go hand-in-hand. :doh:


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
As someone who has used AVR's as Preamps for around a decade, I do completely understand where you are coming from. That being said, things like Audyssey MultEQ XT32/Sub EQ HT are fantastic and a 3009 will remain less expensive than the 5509 Preamp or the Integra 80.3.

There is also the reality that at least with the 3008, it has been readily available A-Stock for around 1200 Dollars at Authorized Dealers and offers 8 HDMI Inputs, Audyssey DSX, and much more. Also, Onkyo's Flagship AVR's cost far less than the 5500 Dollar Denon AVR-5308CI and is on par with the Yamaha Aventage RX-A3000 and Marantz SR7005.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

The specs for the new 3009 & 5009. http://www.uk.onkyo.com/en/products/tx-nr3009-58239.html


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That is awesome to finally see it. So glad to see that the 3009 does indeed have MultEQ XT32 which is something I always believed it would end up having. Also, it only stands to reason that they switched from Reon to the Vida/Qdeo Combination. Boy was AV Land a million miles off as all they did was use the 3008's Specs.

Aside from the switch to Vida/Qdeo, the only other major change seems to be having more Gaming Modes. Sadly, it appears that 11.2 Support is not offered again. At least on the 3009. Will need to look more closely into the 5009 to see if it offers this as it would be a nice Step Up Feature.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Cyberfloatie (Jun 1, 2011)

Woot! If the press release can be believed, we should see these in September!

http://www.onkyo.ca/press_releases.cfm?id=226


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
That would be wonderful news indeed. As it seems there are not many/any 1009's available in the States from what I have read, I would be pleasantly surprised if they were available in September. It does seem the 1009 is available in Canada however.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## 1hagop (Apr 13, 2010)

All my hopes and dreams have been crushed. 
http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Receiver
If you scroll down you can see the 5009/3009. Compared to the xxx8, what is the point of upgrading?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

1hagop said:


> All my hopes and dreams have been crushed.
> http://www.us.onkyo.com/prod_class.cfm?class=Receiver
> If you scroll down you can see the 5009/3009. Compared to the xxx8, what is the point of upgrading?


Hello,
For a 3008/5008 Owner, there really is no compelling reason to upgrade. As the HDMI Spec remains 1.4, this was something many feared. What I definitely hoped for was simultaneous 11.2 Support as the Denon AVR-4311 offers.

Otherwise, it really boils down to a new Industrial Design, WiFi Compatibility (via Dongle), DTS Neo, and iPhone/Android App Support.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

I'm looking for a new AVR, and the 3008 is on sale for 1089 euro, and the new 3009 is 2199 euro right now!

For pure SQ, would there be any reason to spend around 1000 euro extra?

Isn't there already an onkyo app to control the x008 series?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

clausdk said:


> I'm looking for a new AVR, and the 3008 is on sale for 1089 euro, and the new 3009 is 2199 euro right now!
> 
> For pure SQ, would there be any reason to spend around 1000 euro extra?
> 
> Isn't there already an onkyo app to control the x008 series?


Hello,
There is a 3rd Party App that works for Onkyo's prior to the x09 Series. While the Interface is not as slick as the Onkyo App, it gets the job done. And I would absolutely get the 3008 over the 3009. The differences are so slight that the additional money would be far better spent on upgrading Speakers, Outboard Amplification, Room Acoustics, DVD/BD's, etc.. The 3009 is definitely not twice as good as the 3008. Not even close.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

I basicly need the sub EQ to manage my 2 DIY 18" subs and a second HDMI out, as I'm moving towards a projector setup.

I'm running a primare a30.5 power amp as well, so the 3008 would be mostly a pre amp. I guess 1000 euro is better spend elsewhere in my system.

Seems like it's the exact same DACs. As far as I can tell it's features not real SQ differences.

I can live without iphone app as well


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
I too use my 3008 strictly as a Preamp and could not be more pleased. SubEQ HT is utterly fantastic. I am using a Martin Logan Descent i and Martin Logan Depth Subwoofer in my HT and SubEQ has done a fantastic job integrating the 2. And indeed the differences are utterly slim. The Industrial Design being the most obvious difference.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Here is the US Onkyo Press Release:
08/22/11 - UPPER SADDLE RIVER, NJ (8/22/11) -- Leading home entertainment innovator, Onkyo, announces the release of two flagship high-end network 9.2-channel THX Ultra2 Plus-certified A/V receivers—the TX-NR5009 and the TX-NR3009—to complete its line of precision audio-visual products for 2011. As the top models in Onkyo's line, these receivers deliver the power, performance, sophisticated processing, exceptional connectivity, and quality that audio-video enthusiasts have come to expect from Onkyo.
Both receiver models include major upgrades from last year, including the use of the latest HQV-Vida and Marvel Qdeo video processors, new DTS Neo:X dimensional surround processing, Dolby Volume, and new streaming internet radio channels. Onkyo receivers continue to offer more internet music options than any other brand in the industry

When it comes to input options, the TX-NR5009 and TX-NR3009 are extremely versatile, sporting eight HDMI® inputs and two outputs, plus a full range of legacy analog and digital AV connections. New media connections include an Ethernet port, two USB ports, a Universal Port for Onkyo peripheral devices, and an RGB input for video content from a connected PC. Onkyo also offers an optional UWF-1 wireless LAN adaptor that turns the front panel USB port into a home internet access point. Users can also download and install free applications that turn their Android or iPod touch/iPhone into a full-function remote control to control the receiver.

Both receivers are designed to connect to the new generation of user-customized Internet radio stations and streaming music services, including those from Spotify, AUPEO!, Pandora, Last.fm, Rhapsody, Napster, Mediafly, Slacker, Sirius XM, and vTuner. The receiver is also DLNA 1.5 certified; it can interface with USB-compatible portable music devices, such as iPods, and and play music straight off a USB thumb drive. Naturally, the unit can handle a wide variety of audio formats, including FLAC, WMA Lossless, WAV, AAC, Ogg, MP3, and, for audiophiles, Super Audio CD.

With terminals for 11 speakers, the nine amplifier channels can be tasked to power a wide variety of front, surround, height, bi-amped, or remote-zone loudspeakers depending on the users needs. Onkyo makes it easy to fine-tune all these speakers by providing the latest Audyssey MultEQ® XT32 room-correction and equalization technology, which perfects audio performance regardless of a room’s shape or acoustics.

Onkyo was the first AV receiver manufacturer to introduce DTS Neo:X™, the industry’s first 2.0/5.1/6.1/7.1-to- 9.1/11.1 conversion technology within a single algorithm. This technology allows users to augment a basic 5.1-channel set-up by adding speakers in various combinations of height, wide, and surround channels. As implemented on the TX-NR5009, Neo:X can bring out subtle ambient sounds or even work around the need to install rear speakers to deliver a cinema-like experience. Like last years' models, both receivers include the related surround processing of Audyssey DSX, and Dolby ProLogic IIz.

The next-generation video capabilities of these new receivers are the result of a tag-team effort from two extraordinary new video processors. The HQV® Vida™ VHD 1900 processor lies at the heart of the system, and brings standard video images to life in high definition. The chip employs multi-cadence tracking, expanded 12-bit color-processing, and smooth, motion-adaptive de-interlacing to optimize quality and detail. Marvell’s Qdeo™ technology upscales 1080p video to a full 4K (3840 x 2160), even from sources already upscaled by HQV Vida from lower resolutions to 1080p. This remarkable technology treats the viewer to spectacular images of unparalleled color and clarity, provides enhancement of low-resolution streaming video, and facilitates individual ISFccc video calibration capabilities for all video sources.

Onkyo's eye for detail extends to conveniently backlit remote controls and an overlaid graphical OSD for swift, seamless, and simple adjustment of settings during a program, game, or movie.

Both receivers use Onkyo's proven WRAT (wide range amplifier technology) power stages and three-stage inverted Darlington topology to deliver high power with low distortion and exceptional high current capability. Audio signals on are refined by PLL jitter-cleaning technology and Onkyo's VLSC™ contributes to an extremely crisp digital-to-analog signal conversion. Separate aluminum panels encase the low-resonance chassis to help eliminate vibration and microphonics.

Onkyo’s TX-NR3009 uses 24-bit TI Burr-Brown DACs for each channel and a high-current power supply with large 18,000 µF capacitors and a large EI transformer.

The TX-NR5009's amplifier takes the whole issue of amplifier and power supply performance up a notch. Power flows efficiently from a massive high-current toroidal transformer through two 22,000 µF capacitors, with dedicated transformers for audio and video. The digital audio section employs Powerful 192 kHz/32-bit TI Burr-Brown DACs on all channels, coupled to a 32-bit DSP chip. These contribute to the receiver achieving prestigious THX® Ultra2 Plus™ certification and a level of sound quality that rivals that of many separate component amplifiers.

These two new releases demonstrate Onkyo’s ongoing commitment to offering innovative, integrated, and high-performance home theater products to music and film lovers all over the world.

The Onkyo TX-NR5009 will have a suggested retail price of $2,899 with the TX-NR3009 will be offered for $2,199. They will ship to dealers in the beginning of September.

About Onkyo

Since 1946 Onkyo has been passionately committed to developing audio products that deliver uncommon performance, quality and value. Bundling proprietary technologies and innovations with other sound-enhancing exclusives, Onkyo continues to created award winning products that are lauded by many of the industry leading audio publications. The company's philosophy is to deliver products that are superbly designed and built to a consistently outstanding standard of excellence. The results can be seen in the obviously high quality of any Onkyo-manufactured product, even before it is turned on. For more information about this and other fine Onkyo products, visit www.onkyousa.com or call 800-229-1687.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Ordered the 3008!)


----------



## robsong (Apr 3, 2010)

Where are you getting your 3008?


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

From germany. 

Its a great price so going for the 3008 since it has what I need. Looking forward to hear the diff from my old pio ax2)


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Congrats on the 3008. I really think you are going to love it. With the differences being so small between the 3008/9, the savings on the 3008 makes for a great centerpiece AVR. Audyssey XT32/SubEQ HT are truly major upgrades. Especially if using dual Subwoofers. However, the far higher Filtering applied to the Loudspeakers helps even those who might be using a 2 or 3 Channel Setup. Quite rare though that would be.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks

I have 2 DIY Subs)

Hope to get it friday.


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Recieved the 3008 and installed it. Ran the firmware upgrade, then xt32. I'm stilling using my behringer and ran xt32 with a single sub, since I need another sub cable to run the individually.

Pretty awesome upgrade from the Pioneer. Much more punchy, detailed and powerful.

I do however, have a handshake problem using my cable box with HDMI to my Panasonic PX60 plasma...trying to solve it, but no luck so far.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Sorry to read of your Handshaking issues. I have read of very few issues. How old is your TV and what Resolution? Also, any RCA Cable would work fine for the 2nd Subwoofer for the purposes of SubEQ HT.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Thanks for that tip, I have plenty of RCA cables.

My TV is a 5-6 year old panasonic plasma, PX60E.

I've read about issues as well, I was hoping to be one of those _not_ adding to the statistics!


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

clausdk said:


> Recieved the 3008 and installed it. Ran the firmware upgrade, then xt32. I'm stilling using my behringer and ran xt32 with a single sub, since I need another sub cable to run the individually.
> 
> Pretty awesome upgrade from the Pioneer. Much more punchy, detailed and powerful.
> 
> I do however, have a handshake problem using my cable box with HDMI to my Panasonic PX60 plasma...trying to solve it, but no luck so far.


Congrats on the new avr. Its possible the handshake is inherent to onkyo and your combination of gear. I know my 3007 doesnt play nice with either my sanyo or mitsubishi projectors (1080p and 720p respectively). I tried every processing and native resolution possible, different power-up sequences, firmware resets and updates, cable swaps, you name it Ive tried it. Problems occur with both 24fps processing and handshakes, all sources and all displays. Only solution I found was changing sources back and forth until it locks-on properly, once it locks its fine. Seems to be no rhyme or reason when it happens. I suspect its the onkyo as Ive had zero issues with the same rig and a marantz 8002 processor (also hdmi version 1.3a).


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

Hmm ok.

Sorry to hear of your problems.

I havent had alot of time to try different methods. I'll try swapping sources around and see if it can lock into it.

I sure hope it works out, as it would be a shame to have to direct the HDMI directly to the TV and then use a coax to the reciever and having to switch HDMI channel on the TV...argh.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

clausdk said:


> Hmm ok.
> 
> Sorry to hear of your problems.
> 
> ...


By coax I assume you mean 5 or 7.1 analog direct, does your bluray player support that? FYI, using those connections results in a loss of Audyssey services, just thought Id mention that just in case youre not aware. 

Whereas if you are referring to using digital coax, that is not recommended at all. Using that connection results in substantially less audio bandwidth and a loss of lossless format support. Either way if you are seeking both Audyssey and lossless support hdmi will be your only option, so I hope you get your hdmi to work.


----------



## clausdk (Jun 28, 2007)

By Coax I mean TV sound only. My BD playback works just fine luckily.

My cable is mostly SD and not dolby digital sound. Have a few HD channels with digital sound as well. That should be ok via the coax as well. It's mostly the inconvinience.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
5-6 Year Old HDTV's are unfortunately far more prone to Handshaking issues. You might want to consider trying out a DVI-HDMI Cable as I am guessing your TV offers DVI as well. It really might reduce the issues.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## geogan (Nov 11, 2011)

My understanding was that although the 3008 and 5008 had support for wiring up 9.2 speakers you couldn't actually _use_ 9.2 speakers at the same time because they didn't have a sound mode that actually used 9.2 speakers at once?

I mean why are they talking about DTS NEO:X as a major new feature which can expand up to 9.2 channels?

Were the 3008's Audyssey DSX™, and Dolby® Pro Logic® IIz not 7.2 modes only?

Just wondering because that would be a major reason for me to pick a 3009 instead of older 3008 even though the 3008 is cheaper now...

Currently own a 608 and have 9.2 channels of speakers setup but I can only use 7.2 of them at once in any mode....

Want to upgrade for the 2 x HDMI out (for TV and projector output) and the Audyssey MultEQ® XT32 with SubEQ correction. Mine has absolute basic Audyssey correction but still does an amazing job compared to no processing but no subwoofer correction which is critical for me because I am using 2 x subs and my room is worst dimensions imaginable for standing waves (4.8m x 4.8m x 2.4m)!


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

geogan said:


> My understanding was that although the 3008 and 5008 had support for wiring up 9.2 speakers you couldn't actually _use_ 9.2 speakers at the same time because they didn't have a sound mode that actually used 9.2 speakers at once?
> 
> I mean why are they talking about DTS NEO:X as a major new feature which can expand up to 9.2 channels?
> 
> ...


Hello,
The 3008 and 5008 can indeed support 9.2 simultaneous output. And they have 9 Channels of Amplification to do so. However, it cannot support 11.2 like the Denon AVR-4311 even though if using all the possible Surround Modes, that is the magic number. With the 4311, a 2 Channel Amplifier is required to do this.

DTS Neo X is a competitor to Audyssey DSX. I have a 3008 and certainly have no desire to upgrade. And again, the 3008 supports DSX Height and Width Channels in addition to the usual 5.1 simultaneously. You just cannot also have Surround Back Left and Surround Back Right Channels.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## geogan (Nov 11, 2011)

clausdk said:


> I'm looking for a new AVR, and the 3008 is on sale for 1089 euro, and the new 3009 is 2199 euro right now!
> 
> For pure SQ, would there be any reason to spend around 1000 euro extra?
> 
> Isn't there already an onkyo app to control the x008 series?


Can you tell me where you see the 3008 for sale for 1089 Euro??? Must be a display/damaged item is it? P/M me if no advertising is allowed here (is it?)

I only see it for sale on a UK A/V specialist site for £1550 (1819 Euro) - and the weird and sickening thing is I actually saved the 3008 page from that site in July and the price for 3008 on the page (before 3009 existed even) was £1300 (1525 Euro) so that means the price of the older model has _increased_ for some reason!! :huh:


----------

